

The future of corporate travel - jaf12duke
http://blog.flightcaster.com/the-future-of-corporate-travel-how-to-change

======
gaius
I've never had a good experience with corporate travel agents. Normally it
goes, several weeks in advance, I need to be in this city on these days,
here's the billing code. Silence. A week before, hello, did you book this? A
day or two before I travel they get back to me, having booked me onto Aeroflot
and into a Motel Six 2 hours away from the work site - and for the price they
could have got for BA and the Four Seasons one block away if they'd pulled
their fingers out of their arses when I told them.

Any organization is better off letting their people just book their own travel
and expensing it, I can only assume they do a _much_ better job for the CEO's
travel (or his PA does it and expenses it and he never sees them).

~~~
potatolicious
One has to wonder why it isn't standard nowadays to just let people reimburse
- given that 99% of the time it results in a better experience _at a lower
price_.

There must be some mad kickbacks or some other nefarious forces at play
whenever such ludicrously terrible technology is being used for no apparent
reason.

------
janzer
What the...? Is he serious? "Walled-gardens are the way of the past. One of
the reasons Apple is killing it is they make it easy for every man, woman, and
yes, child, to create an app and offer it through their store for their
phones. Why haven’t Blackberry and Android been as successful with their
application marketplaces to date? Because it’s not nearly as developer-
friendly..."

------
far33d
I recently used a corporate travel booking system for the first time.

What a terrible terrible experience. I ended up doing exactly what the post
says - I searched for flights in Kayak, found them, and then massaged the
search criteria until I found the right flight in their system.

------
technomancy
> Walled-gardens are the way of the past. One of the reasons Apple is killing
> it [...]

Wait, what‽

------
revorad
So, what was the response of the audience?

